# 8v Rebuild



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

OK so i pulled my 8v from the car and im ready to start looking into parts for the rebuild.
heres a list of the parts i plan to order. am i missing anything?
8V Hydraulic Camshaft - 276°
8V Lifter Set
Camshaft/Crankshaft Seal
Timing Belt - Standard 8v
Timing Belt Tensioner 
8V Adjustable Camshaft Sprocket
8V Titanuim Valve Spring Retainers
Heavy Duty Valve Springs 
Light Weight Hydraulic Lifter
Fuel Pressure Regulator 
BBM Crank Pulley 8V
I-Beam Connecting Rods
Forged Low Comp Pistons
(with rings, and wristpins)
New Thermostat 
ARP Main Stud Kit 
8V Head Bolt Set
Tool to remove head bolts
OEM 8v Valve Guides
8V Intake Valves
8V Exhaust Valves
Main Bearing Set( from bahn brenner )
Intermediate Shaft Bearing Set
Rod Bearing Set 
Bosch Fuel Filter
(4) new fuel injectors
Digifant Fuel Injector Seat
8V Distributor Gasket
Complete Head Gasket Set (from bahn brenner)
8V Crankcase Gasket Set 
Rear Crank Cover Gasket
Rear Main Seal
i might be missing a couple gaskets but im looking for anything major im forgetting.


_Modified by wetheitalians at 8:13 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: 8v Rebuild (wetheitalians)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wetheitalians* »_
8V Lifter Set
Light Weight Hydraulic Lifter

_Modified by wetheitalians at 8:13 PM 10-24-2009_

A couple questions, 
1) why 2 lifter sets.
2) What motor, year, engine management system.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 8v Rebuild (wetheitalians)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wetheitalians* »_
I-Beam Connecting Rods
Forged Low Comp Pistons
(with rings, and wristpins)
_Modified by wetheitalians at 8:13 PM 10-24-2009_

Wuts the reason for the rods and pistons??? Are u going turbo? And even then i dont think its necessary..Your factory rods are forged and can handle up to 300hp.. 
If it were me id use those $800 else where...Or maybe just have ur factory rods balanced. Then take the rest and invest in TT's Big valve kit 42x35mm.which comes with the HD springs and titanium retainers already...Ull see alot more gains from working ur head than anything else u can do on ur motor...Especially help that 276 cam breathe better...


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 4:38 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: 8v Rebuild (wetheitalians)*

what are your power goals? turbo? let us know what your planning on doing with those parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 8v Rebuild (wetheitalians)*

misposted on those two sets of lifters. looking to build the motor and eventually go boosted. as far as power goals, im not too too worried with reaching a certain HP/TQ number.. id really like to have a carbed 8v but idk yet, heard theres alot of probs with gettin em tuned right.


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 8v Rebuild (wetheitalians)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wetheitalians* »_
8V Hydraulic Camshaft - 276°
_Modified by wetheitalians at 8:13 PM 10-24-2009_

If ur gona go turbo u definitely cant use that cam....Ur stock cam would be better, or if u can find them either a G60 cam or TT260.. 
I would still skip the rods as i doubt ur gona even come close to 300hp. Get some nice forged 8.5:1 pistons. Put the rest of ur money towards either buying a nice big valve(42x35) ported head(check classifieds theirs some good deals) or doing ur own, u can do the big valves first and a good 3 angle job and save up for porting as it will put a big dent in ur pocket.....
With that motor setup u should have no problem boosting 20-25 psi all day long with a good turbo kit.....
What are u gona do for ur fuel setup?????


_Modified by TheMajic86GTI at 4:56 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 8v Rebuild (TheMajic86GTI)*

TheMajic86GTI, thanks a whole bunch man. will look into your suggestions


_Modified by wetheitalians at 10:16 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 8v Rebuild (wetheitalians)*

fuel setup im not sure exactly...this is my 1st mkii and i havnt researched it a whole bunch yet, im pulling the motor soon and going to start rebuilding it. an suggestions for a good fuel setup?


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: 8v Rebuild (wetheitalians)*

I would say to get the most out of what u want to do go MS. And it wont cost u so much as u have half of the stuff u need....I would contact Prof315 or Chois as they seem to be knowledgeable in that department and can point u in the right direction....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4546104
Heres a good diy of MS.
http://www.diyautotune.com/tec...w.htm


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

*Re: 8v Rebuild (TheMajic86GTI)*

im a total noob at this lol, im gonna have alot of research ahead of me. i know nothing bout MS fueling lol


----------

